

Couchapp 0.8 released - benoitc
http://groups.google.com/group/couchapp/browse_thread/thread/342667bc6831e2d4

======
po
What ever became of the erlang branch?

<https://github.com/couchapp/couchapp/tree/erlang>

I never really understood what the main driver behind that was. Are there
still plans to release that?

------
Meai
I like the minimalistic drive, but in the end it boils down to javascript on
the serverside. Which you can agree with or not.

~~~
benoitc
what would you want?

~~~
Meai
I don't think CouchApp is a good choice for any target market. Most people
eventually need to execute more arbitrary code on the serverside.
Theoretically the Wordpress crowd would be a good target, but they don't like
to code. You would need to aim for zero configuration. (it's fine, just know
your market) Personally, I wouldn't feel safe to rely on CouchApp. What if my
site goes viral and I need much more functionality? I'd have nothing to build
up on, and I'd eventually need to rebuild on nodejs or something else.

~~~
po
A Couchapp has features that are trivial in couchdb (replication, map-reduce)
but require more setup in traditional server side code. The target market will
be applications that value these tradeoffs.

If you decide you need something else, I don't see the problem with having
some parts of the application served by couchdb and some served by node. Put
it behind varnish, cdn the static content, add a queueing system or
whatever...

I think a couchapp is a decent way to prototype something out and if it goes
viral you're going to be rewriting everything anyway no matter what system you
use.

